# Brusier



## Bruiser11 (Mar 15, 2014)

Alright Ladies & Gents. This is the start of my project, I got some window decals for the car this week and got to get them on yesterday.. 
I realize its not much. but i'm waiting a few weeks to get the windows tinted and working out some prices at work for my wheels & tires. 

I'm going to need to get my rocker panel replaced as the car decided to eat it pulling out a parking lot on a hill hmy: -- That's but a majot delay on my wheels and tires..

I'll post the damage pic if you guys want.. i'm trying to not think about it myself. I'm just pissed AF because one of my parts guys noticed it at work before myself
.








The story behind the stickers
1) pretty little driver. Saw the group online, love the concept and in the process of getting officially involved.
2) phillies -- born and raised to love them. Bbaseball is the only professional sport I choose to follow. The other part of the story for the phillies sticker is when I purchased my Cruze, the car I had been driving was a 98 Toyota Corolla & My 5 year old son sits in the right rear. Well on that window I had a Phillies stickers. Since purchasing the Cruze my son has questioned why I didn't have "HIS" Phillies sticker on it so I had to get another one. Had it personally made in a glitterly red.
3) Wind Gap Chevy Buick, yes this is the dealership i purchased my Cruze at. so you ask why give them Free Advertising.:question:
Well its also the Reason, my Cruze is being paid for and i Can purchase all my additions to the vehicle. I work here!!
I'm the social media girl, and I work in the internet/bdc dept. same thing different names. I'm extremely proud to work for this dealership and my bosses/owners are amazing people!!!!

okay theres my story, i also have one more sticker on the left rear smaller window for a friend that past away..:whatdoyouthink:


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Saw your post on facebook earlier. Welcome btw.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Had to stare at the picture for a while before I realized it was an instagram hack.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bruiser11 (Mar 15, 2014)

XtremeAaron said:


> Saw your post on facebook earlier. Welcome btw.


Thanks!!


----------



## Bruiser11 (Mar 15, 2014)

Mick said:


> Had to stare at the picture for a while before I realized it was an instagram hack.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


didn't have the orginal pics on my work desktop, so I stole my own pic from facebook!!

pretty excited I'm in talk with a fellow cruze owner to buy his sonic wheels and tires he put on his cruze. He is considering going back to stock wheels & tires for his 1lt.


----------

